# real nice schwinn 41 autocycle on ebay



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2017)

And no eBay link? 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Schwinn-Autocycle-/302368800205?hash=item466695bdcd:g:~XUAAOSwCkZZVx6Q


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> And no eBay link?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Schwinn-Autocycle-/302368800205?hash=item466695bdcd:g:~XUAAOSwCkZZVx6Q



thank you for the link


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2017)

*1941 Schwinn Autocycle *



 12 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
albert6670 (85 )
100% Positive feedback
Price:
US $2,600.00
Buy It Now
Located in United States
Best offer available
Shipping:
Free Local Pickup | See details 
Item location:
Chicago, Illinois, United States
Ships to: 
Local pick-up only


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

sho' is shiny!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yep its shiny but there are a few issues that would have to be corrected to make this one right. Some might call it nitpicking but when you are laying out $2600 it should be right and then some. Interestingly it does have the fork bumpers normally seen on the SD. I'd be curious what the serial # is on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2017)

Horrible pinstripes ....bike is funny...so half @ss

like 97% of restored bikes.....Shiny and "bling" factor ....but hack jobs

LOFL


Gagggggggg  me


----------



## robert bell (Jul 1, 2017)

besides hardware issues and bad pinstripes, what else would make this bike 100% correct? needs lobdells too!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Both rear reflectors, saddle, grips, pedals, and I don't think down tube decal is correct with the Lincoln badge but I'm no expert. The bike is actually a lot better than a lot of what I see called "restored" but I personally feel its over the money given its shortcomings.  I know some will say we are bashing this bike but I believe that the forum should inform and educate and to that end I wouldn't call this bashing. V/r Shawn


----------



## robert bell (Jul 1, 2017)

i noticed the orange outline in the tank decal, but bike has red pins. here is an original 41 frame photo with what looks to be orange pins. what is correct for a 41 with this color?


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 2, 2017)

robert bell said:


> i noticed the orange outline in the tank decal, but bike has red pins. here is an original 41 frame photo with what looks to be orange pins. what is correct for a 41 with this color?View attachment 489891




That's my frame. 
Those are original, Red pins. 
Thank you.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2017)

robert bell said:


> besides hardware issues and bad pinstripes, what else would make this bike 100% correct? needs lobdells too!





It's a hack job....front fender chevron is weird...stripes are odd looking, stuff is chromed that shouldn't be.  Junk Wald pedals,
funky seat resto....Probably Maple Island rims and cheapo spokes, washed out badge, ridiculous looking Coke Bottles on steroids grips...
should be easy to find Schwinn Ovals... Taiwan crap tires looks like
  cheapo crappy reflectors ...
Dude!  All this stuff is available....you go to THAT much trouble and effort and you skimp?
NO Excuse....dump the pile off the end of the pier it's a Loser.

The light green looks too "minty" not enough yellow..  Coach green is probably off too.

gagggg...

alas....but yep....better than Most out there...what a sad statement that is. 
There's only a handful of people I know who do bike restos justice...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 3, 2017)

Original paint always wins in my book


----------

